# 1997 840Ci trunk will not open!



## klockwerken (Jun 20, 2008)

Greetings to everyone!

Some may say "Foolish," while others may applaud my decision to buy a 1997 840Ci with 93,000 miles from a one-owner, owner from West Palm Beach but I did.

Here is the weird thing: I opened the trunk with no problem and now minutes later, it will not open.:dunno:

Now what? Is there a trunk button in the car or a goofy "Unlock" sequence that I am not aware of? I have only owned the car for a week.

Any advice will be most helpful.

Klockwerken


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi and welcome to the E31 club

You didn't happen to lock the glove box did you? The two locks are electrically linked so that you can send the valet off with the trunk and glove box locked separately.

The electric lock on the trunk can also be bypassed by using the key slot next to the wide button under the lip. Turn the key and then remove it and then push the round lock button up.

Please PM me about where the 8 series owners congregate.


----------

